# VW CC 2.0T TSI Engine Common Problems



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

For a while now we have been putting out articles about common issues with the TSI and FSI engines. 

These are some common things you should look out for on your Volkswagen CC 2.0T. 

Listed below are the articles we have published to date. We are planning to put out articles regularly and we will update this thread as new articles are published. We hope you check them out and find something helpful or interesting on them.










*2.0T TSI Common Problems*

 - *2.0T TSI Evap Purge Valve - "Check Gas Cap Light"*
 - *2.0T TSI Fuel Injector Failures*
 - *2.0T TSI Cold Start Misfires and Carbon Build Up*
 - *2.0T TSI Misfires and Ignition Coils and how to check*
 - *2.0T TSI High Pressure Fuel Pump (HPFP) Problems*
 - *2.0T Timing Chain and Timing Chain Tensioners*
 - *2.0T TSI PCV (Crankcase ventilation valve) Causing a Whistle noise*
 - *2.0T TSI Diverter Valve (DV) Causing Boost Leak/ Torn Diaphram*
 - *2.0T TSI Intake Manifold for code P2015*
 - *VW Audi DSG Transmission and Service Info*
 - *2.0T TSI Rear Main Seal Failure*
 - *2.0t TSI Fuel Pump Control Module*


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow! Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

gunner1000 said:


> Wow! Awesome!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like:wave:


----------



## JayS_VW (Jul 16, 2015)

Vote for this to be a sticky. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

JayS_VW said:


> Vote for this to be a sticky. :thumbup:


You have our vote :thumbup:


----------



## jisabe (Jul 25, 2014)

JayS_VW said:


> Vote for this to be a sticky. :thumbup:


My vote too. This is great info that needs to be kept handy.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

How come your DSG fluid change video does not follow the VW procedure to properly set the fluid level at the specified temperature (with the engine running)? Yes, you need a VAGCOM to measure the fluid temperature.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> How come your DSG fluid change video does not follow the VW procedure to properly set the fluid level at the specified temperature (with the engine running)? Yes, you need a VAGCOM to measure the fluid temperature.


What our video depicts is how most VW shops would perform a DSG service. If you want to verify the level via vag com you are welcome to do so. Also others like to measure the exact amount that came out and make sure that exact amount goes back in. Both are ways to double check if you want to be certain.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I think overfilling the DSG, by not following the factory procedure can cause foaming of the fluid, which may cause improper DSG operation or excessive wear, as the fluid will have air bubbles in it.....I think most "proper shops" should do the service "properly"....DSGs are not cheap to replace...


----------



## Rum83 (Apr 14, 2012)

Subscribed. And another vote for sticky.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Rum83 said:


> Subscribed. And another vote for sticky.


New article added

- *2.0t TSI Fuel Pump Control Module*


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Sticky! Now!

AJ


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

mcseforsale said:


> Sticky! Now!
> 
> AJ


Contact the mods. They are the only ones who can do it.


----------



## drudd (Jul 29, 2007)

Good Stuff:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

drudd said:


> Good Stuff:thumbup:


Thanks.... Hope it was helpful for you


----------



## Rgranado (Nov 3, 2015)

Is water pump failure common on the 2.0t TSI ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Rgranado said:


> Is water pump failure common on the 2.0t TSI ?


Yes. Take a look here 

http://shopdap.com/common-problems-2-0t-tsi-engine/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmdillon (Oct 15, 2012)

Is there a thread like this for the 3.6 VR6?

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Paul, can you show how to get the clips off the underside of the front grill on the CC? For bumper cover removal, I've got it all off except the bottom right (driver side) of grill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Nice Thread - OK*

_*I see a lot of the Issues seem to be 2008 - 2014 , some Yrs. worst then others - so what Happened in 2015 Yr. ? *_


OK - I wish I had paid more attention to My Older - CC

But - VW still have sent out Letters to Owners ..

After All they sure Find Me when it's Time to Add a Warranty or Buy another VW ..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

EngTech1 said:


> _*I see a lot of the Issues seem to be 2008 - 2014 , some Yrs. worst then others - so what Happened in 2015 Yr. ? *_
> 
> 
> OK - I wish I had paid more attention to My Older - CC
> ...


Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

